# P&O Containers, Captain John Fee.



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Just heard some bad news.
John Fee has died.
John Fee was Master of the container ship Falmouth Bay (GCFA) on which I served as Radio Officer.

He lived in Portugal but his ashes will be spread at St. Mary's church, Yealand Conyers, LA5 9SF. At 15.00 this comming Thursday 15th September, 2016.

John McKay.


----------



## Paulfee (22 d ago)

Just seen this old post. Is it possible to contact you? I am John Fee's brother.
Paul Fee


----------

